# How do you code a stress Xray? - Can some clarify this for me



## kathydaniel (Jun 14, 2010)

Can some clarify this for me?  My doc did a stress xray on the knee (2 views).  Do I bill 73560 & 77071 or just 77071?

73560: Radiologic examination, knee; 1 or 2 views 

77071: Manual application of stress performed by physician for joint radiography, including contralateral joint if indicated 

Thanks!
Kathy


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 14, 2010)

you need to bill both.  the 77071 is for when documentation indicates that the physician wore lead gloves and manually stressed the limb while the xray was being taken.


----------



## kathydaniel (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

